# jobs



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I am an Emergency Dispatcher/911 Operator
Me and one other dispatcher answer 7 non emergency lines 2 911, 9 radio frequencies 
We dispatch for 5 law agencies, 12 fire departments, 5 ems agencies.

Aside from all that fun stuff we are inside the jail so we watch jail officers when they interact with the Inmates, and run the "control board" which operates all the doors, lights and everything for the jail...
All in a days work (12 hr days I might add) 

But it is cool, I love talking hunting with the deputies!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wow*



Amurray said:


> I am an Emergency Dispatcher/911 Operator
> Me and one other dispatcher answer 7 non emergency lines 2 911, 9 radio frequencies
> We dispatch for 5 law agencies, 12 fire departments, 5 ems agencies.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great job. Would love to do something related to law enforcement. But I'm too :teethld


My husband and I run an Archery Pro Shop full time.

I used to be assistant manager with Sam's Club, 13 years and Staples, 10 years.
oops... did I just give away my age??


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

*work work work*

I have a few jobs.

1) My full time job is an Service Admin. at Blanchard Machinery (a CATERPILLAR equipment dealer) in the service department. I do all the paperwork.

2) I am an Avon Rep. in District 1406.

3) I am Avon District 1406 Admin. Assistant to my District Sales Manager who happens to be my sister-in-law.

I love working with Avon most the time. But I wish I could hunt more.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I too wish that I could work in law enforcement with either a catch dog or drug dog. Oh well...for now I am a GIS Technician. GIS stands for Geographical Information Systems. I work for a private forestry company and we have offices all over the US and we manage timber all over the US and some in South America. It is called F & W Forestry Services. Many of the landowners lease their lands to hunters through F & W, so maybe some of you have heard of us. Anyway, my role in the company is editing data & making maps to represent forest activities that are taking place. After work I am working on my Masters of Science in GIScience online with Northwest Missouri State University.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I work in the county clerks office. We issue license plates, marriage license, business license and a bunch of other stuff.....All this means that I have to try to be nice to people....


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am an xray tech! I am also in school to get my BS in Business Management to go into Healthcare Admin


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I use to build antennas for cell phone towers. Now I'm unemployed. Which sucks. Was a great job. I've been looking for work and can't find a darn thing. Keep getting told we aren't hiring. Hopefully when we move to Pa I will find something. Hate being home 24/7, need something to do.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I am an Administrative Assistant and an Accounting/Financial Planning firm.

Basically ~ I keep my boss in line:teeth:

We do lots of taxes, IRS/State Representation, Audit Representation, Bookkeeping/Payroll, Estate Planning and Financial Planning.

I am also going to school to get my Bachelor's in Accounting.

When I am not at the office, I am wife to my awesome husband Jason, and mom to the four kids, Nate (20), Cody, Chelsea and Caitlin (17). Not to mention all of the other kids who frequent my house:teeth:


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I had always wanted to be in law enforcement and dispatching was the safer option. I have been there 12 years. Dispatching is a job for people of all ages. But ya have to be able to deal with all the craziness that can occur sometimes! I am admittedly an adreniline junkie. I thrive on helping people in there time of need.


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a social worker and activity director in long term care. My husband has been in law enforcement for years and loves it. He always has lots of interesting stories to tell.


----------



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm an attorney. Most of my clients are contractors, but I do a lot of general civil liability defense work. Fortunately, I can hunt before and after work depending on how busy I am, but it just means I have to work late or weekends to catch up.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Soldier, Cub Scout Leader and baseball coach for my boys.


----------



## ShootnPassion (Oct 26, 2009)

Well.....guess I'll go ahead an jump in here..... I left my full-time job as an interior decorator 5 yrs ago but still manage to squeeze in a few free-lance jobs when I'm not in the brush of deep South Texas. 

I adore beautiful fabrics; the feel of smooth wood; appreciate European antiques and fine furnishings; etc....but, nothing excites me like the feel of my fingers wrapped around my new Mathews Passion! Yeah.....I'm one of those gals that wants to experience everything life has to offer.....don't want to leave anything on my "bucket list".....I want it all!!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I work as a medical assistant now but I'm in school to become a neonatal nurse practitioner....I can't wait! :teeth:


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

I work in Customer Service & Returns at a major retailer. I deal with angry people, stupid people and too many thieves. After dealing with nonstop ringing telephones, glitchy computers and **** sapiens all day...all I want is to get away from technology and people in my down time.


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

We are Realtors. I sell houses and my hubby sales farms. We like it pretty well.


----------



## kpotter (Nov 8, 2009)

You could say I have a couple jobs... I'm an Information Technology Leader for a fortune 100 company, I'm the Treasurer and Youth Leader at my church, I'm the mother of 4 great kids and I'm the grandmother of one beautiful little girl.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am and environmental services tech. which is a fancy word for Hospital Laundry.. lol been doin that for almsot 11 1/2 yrs.. and when I am not doin that I am keepin up with a potty trainin 2 yr old girl..my lil princess.. And we have decided that it is time to try for lil one #2.. so keep your fingers crossed for us ladies...:thumbs_up


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I’m a civilian investigator for an agency within the Army Jag Corps. Although I do not hunt animals, my job does allow me sufficient time off to hunt spots to my heart’s content. Thank goodness I live in a very archery-friendly state. There’s a shoot going on somewhere every weekend throughout the entire year. :smile::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## swish (Aug 29, 2006)

I am a part time legal secretary and I do the books and payroll for my husband's cabinet shop.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I am currently in sales for a company that manuactures banking equipement but I am moving next week to a new position in the same company dealing with support for customers who purchases are products.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for replying. It's cool to see what everyone else does. Of course, a lot of us still have our homes to keep up with and kids to take care of and the jobs outside of home. With all this, how much time do you get to hunt? My husband and I are taking off tomorrow and Saturday. Our archery season ends Saturday.


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

i just graduated with my veterinary technition degree...and couldnt find a job in that particular field mostly due to location ( after college i met nick ..the guy of my dreams...and live with him in the middle of nowhere) so i am a daycare assistant and farmhand. Love every minute of it and wouldnt change a thing. and i get to hunt ALOT!!!


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

jpust said:


> Thanks everyone for replying. It's cool to see what everyone else does. Of course, a lot of us still have our homes to keep up with and kids to take care of and the jobs outside of home. With all this, how much time do you get to hunt? My husband and I are taking off tomorrow and Saturday. Our archery season ends Saturday.


ends saturday!!!!!!!!! yikes!!!!!!!! bummer!!!
i dont even want to think about our season ending.....luckily in kansas it is pretty long. 
i dont think i would know what to do with myself when its over
i got into archery last year thanks to nick and now im obcessed...i go out like every night and some mornings...when it ends i will be beside myself.:sad:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a fisheries biologist with the title Faculty research assistant and I work for a small university owned lab in southern Maryland... I work on grants and contracts tossed our way from the DNR...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm at med school doing my 3 year B.S in nursing then to go for licensed nurse practitioner once i'm a RN.

Used to be a licensed flight dispatcher for British airways at GLA but got laid off due to the current economic climate before that I used to work in partnership with the U.S department of homeland security and do the continental, US airways, Delta flights going to U.S soil searching passengers and their belongings, the aircraft and profiling.


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

I am a hairdresser for 32 years now! I'm lucky to have a salon in my basement and many wonderful customers who make me laugh and have a good time while working. I still love it after so long (hard on the legs though)!!

My part-time job is taking care of two high-strung yellow labs that I adore! They make me laugh more than my customers!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I try to hunt as much as possible. Our 1st round of archery season ends on Sat. Nov. 14 and then starts again on Dec. 1 - 31. My husband and I both took off work today and neither of us work on Fridays so we will be spending a lot of time in the woods. Actually getting ready to go out very shortly. The rut is going good and we dropped down to 25 overnight and still only about 38 so the deer are definitely moving around. Yeah


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a photographer. I do weddings and engagement sessions mostly. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. 

Tressa


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CashMoneyRugby said:


> I'm a photographer. I do weddings and engagement sessions mostly. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.
> 
> Tressa


This is what I want to do!!! Plus I would love, love LOVE to work with big cats!!!

Maybe we need a thread of what we WISH we could do...lol


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, you ladies have some pretty fun sounding jobs!!


I make signs


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> This is what I want to do!!! Plus I would love, love LOVE to work with big cats!!!
> 
> Maybe we need a thread of what we WISH we could do...lol


Buy yourself a nice camera and just do it! Make the leap!

Tressa


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Our regular archery season ends this Saturday. We do have an antlerless only extra season in this area where I'm at, then after Christmas the late archery season starts.


----------



## gyddieupquirt (Oct 20, 2009)

I am a pet stylist AKA groomer. I love my job I get to play with puppies all day!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

jpust said:


> Thanks everyone for replying. It's cool to see what everyone else does. Of course, a lot of us still have our homes to keep up with and kids to take care of and the jobs outside of home. With all this, how much time do you get to hunt? My husband and I are taking off tomorrow and Saturday. Our archery season ends Saturday.


I live in SC so we have a pretty long hunting season. Thank goodness because I don't get to go near as much as I want too. I have a 6 and a 10 year old and I deal with the kids more than my husband does. This weekend we are kid free and I am so hoping to get some quality/quantity hunting hours in.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Some pretty awesome jobs you gals have. Too bad the lady that does real estate doesn't live closer. Can't find a good real estate agent to save our lives. My better half use to be a prison guard for 4 years in Texas. Then moved to NY to go to college. I've heard some very bad stories about the prison, never want to be a guard.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CashMoneyRugby said:


> Buy yourself a nice camera and just do it! Make the leap!
> 
> Tressa


I got a pretty good camera, Nikon D40. I did my first wedding last month and it turned out pretty good but I am not good enough at it to pay the bills with it...lol


----------



## WarrenB (Oct 24, 2009)

*Paramedic*

Paramedic in BC, Canada. Also work in the oilfields as a medic & or health and safety officer. Got some good stories & some really crappy ones too.

Have a group up for medics & allied health care if you want to join & talk shop without making others ukey:


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

What a neat thread! So many interesting jobs! Seriously, when my daughter wakes up I am going to read this to her- she is always talking about what she is going to be when she grows up- she's very interested in jobs.

My first job is a stay at home homeschooling mom.
I also own a commercial carriage company and drive my draft horse Sprocket (usually on weekends) for weddings and special events. I was also going to do historic tours in town, but untill the economy picks up- I can't do all the hauling on the gamble of nickle and diming some tours.
I'm also an artist and those skills get used all the time in side work I do, I do custom motorcycle paint with my husband, design/illustration, and even some sewing for hire. In the past I've taught knitting and drawing lessons. I dream of setting up my own sculpture studio some day (with space light and privacy- big tools, hoists, running water, heat, air lines etc!) and really devoting myself to my artwork... doing my own projects- (not what some biker dude wants) 

I am going to do some paint today for my #1 biker dude- my husband- and since I had liberty with the theme- I'm going to do a ghostly herd of running deer skeletons... wish me luck!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I work for a small municipality in PA. I have a BS in Biology and work with environmental regulatory compliance. My primary responsibility is to regulate a landfill in our community, which means I keep a close eye on everything they do and make sure they are doing it according to the state laws, but also make sure they are a good neighbor. I am also involved in sewer, water supply, stormwater, and a little bit of everything else.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I work as a Surgical Tech in OB. All day I help deliver babies.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> I got a pretty good camera, Nikon D40. I did my first wedding last month and it turned out pretty good but I am not good enough at it to pay the bills with it...lol


Sweet I'm using the D60 for now. It's lower end professional but I think it does a good job. Planning to upgrade soon though. I'd say you're off to a good start. Just keep your name out there and so long as your prices are fair the work will keep coming. 

Tressa


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I am a field admin for a shopping center management company. I have the opportunity to run marketing programs, work hands on with local non-profits, spend money that isn't mine and cover most of the operations detail at our small center. I love the company that I work for and the people that I work with. The flexibility and understanding cannot be replaced by a few extra dollars. Unfortunately, as with any front-line position, I have to deal with angry, brainless, chatty customers that make their way to me via phone or in person. 

In addtion to my 9-5 we raise Eskies and have five of our own who we are also training to be therapy dogs (hopefully) and have two very active children (hunting, sports, friends, teen attitudes) whom we also have to coordinate with their other parents (we are both divorced). 

Every year my hunny and I schedule a 2 week hunting location in late October. We pull the kids out of school for a week and take them to family property in Lewiston, MI. After they head home we usually pack up and head out to a friends camp on stateland.

This is my first year as a "hunter" but even before now hiding in the woods, listening to the peacefullness is the perfect remedy to re-charge life.

Unfortunately, when I return from vacation we are in full Holiday swing here at the mall and the breather does not last nearly long enough.

We just purchased a camper this year and hope to add some extra long weekend hunting trips to next years calendar.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a Deputy Accountant for Lincoln County!! I do budget work and pay bills for the County! I also help out at our Archery Shop Backcountry Archery!!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

tn_huntress said:


> I work as a Surgical Tech in OB. All day I help deliver babies.


That is one of my dream jobs!!!! I really want to be a lactation consultant! RN postpartum nurse!


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

*living*

I work in a national park running the bookstore, I am set to graduate from the local university with a Bachelors in Historical Interpretation. Hopefully, I will work in a museum or be a teacher .


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a county extension agent.


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

Custom floral design...display for national retail/visual merchandising and also permanent interior floral design for high end retail centers (Mall at Millenia Orlando, Palm Beach Gardens Mall, Somerset Collection in Troy, MI)...I've had to miss many hunting seasons being on the road.
I also field grow flowers and use all kinds of native materials...mosses, wild grasses, reeds, branches and saplings, nuts and pods. Rocks, sheds, lichens... Love any excuse to get in the woods any time of the year!
Now, not so much of anything with the economy...but I'm hunting tomorrow morning!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

RN. I work full time in a cardiac observation unit and I supervise part time at a nursing home. I'm also a 4-H advisor and sales committee member for our County Fair board.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

Mother

Special Ed. teacher

Archery Coach, NFAA Level-II (now called "Intermediate") 
Saving my coaching money to pay to go get my Level-III (now called "community coach") cert.

State Champion - Adult Woman Freestyle Unlimited
Shooting recurve for the 2010 season though.


----------



## Andi Sue (Sep 28, 2009)

Part-time manager of the local bow shop. Been here since February of this year. Great job, it's how I got into archery.


----------



## firechic (Jan 10, 2008)

Well as my name says... I'm a Fire chick!

LOL... I'm a full time fire fighter and have been one for almost 10 years now. I do have to say, you do have to be a special kind of person to see the things we see! But i still love it!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

firechic said:


> Well as my name says... I'm a Fire chick!
> 
> LOL... I'm a full time fire fighter and have been one for almost 10 years now. I do have to say, you do have to be a special kind of person to see the things we see! But i still love it!


That is awesome! Thank you for your service. I agree it does take a special kind of person, my husband and brother-in-law are both on the fire department in our community, it is just volunteer but they stay busy.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Amurray said:


> I am an Emergency Dispatcher/911 Operator
> Me and one other dispatcher answer 7 non emergency lines 2 911, 9 radio frequencies
> We dispatch for 5 law agencies, 12 fire departments, 5 ems agencies.
> 
> ...


Should also add, full time mom and wife! and Girl Scout leader! this is a fun topic!


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a Real Estate Broker and I own a small property management company. But...one day...hopefully soon...restaurant owner!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

21 years now I've worked at the same hydraulics company as the operations manager. In other words I do whatever needs to be done!!

Then in the winter months I spend Friday-Sundays at our farm in the low country in South Carolina helping my husband run our Quail Preserve. Lots of fun with our 12 english setters (which I'll be posting pictures soon....just a warning!!!!)


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

Awesome thread .. 

I'm a program director over two afterschool programs (elementary) - after teaching elem levels for over 10 yrs. Also took on the position of grant writer/public relations for my District this year.. 

Also, my husband and I run the local newspaper (i'm the editor), we have a screenprint and flat print shop ... and bought a bow shop (Hoyt and Mathews dealer) this past June 

Mother to two (15 yo gal and 8 yo boy) - and JUST BOOKED ALL MY ASA ROOMS TODAY !! whoo hoo!! can't wait!


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

woodsbaby said:


> I'm a fisheries biologist with the title Faculty research assistant and I work for a small university owned lab in southern Maryland... I work on grants and contracts tossed our way from the DNR...


I am jealous that you're a fisheries biologist. It's my dream job and what I went to school for. Instead, I spend my days as a chemist at a power company.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't really decided what i want to be when i "grow up", but i'm looking into the health care field. Probably going to start with my CNA (they have a really cool program here to get it free) and go from there. I've also thought about being a paralegal, or a sub teacher, or a photographer....but there are more opportunities here in health care.

In the meantime, i am a mom of two boys, i make custom cakes, cookies, etc from home, and when i'm not pregnant or just had a baby, i am a waitress. I LOVE waiting tables, but it's not something to make a career of. The money is great, but i dont think that my body could handle it for years and years!


----------



## MTFirefly (Apr 7, 2009)

Army 4 years
Forest Service wildland firefighter (scouting and hornhunting) 8 years
Currently working for an arrow rest company (guess) while going to Nursing School. Have done it all form being a hotel maid at 14 to body recovery (human). Thankfully nothing grosses me out but baby poop!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

It's fascinating to read what you all are up to when you're not hunting, or not here on AT!

During the day, I work as a graphic designer and science writer for a non-profit climate research lab. At night I become "silly mommy" to my family. I love what I do, but still really like getting away from the computer screen (or sometimes the family squabbling) and head out for some target practice.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

My husband owns an auto repair shop that I work at. I'm the front desk, answering phones, dealing with customers, looking up estimates, etc. It really SUCKS!!! I'm seriously looking at other options right now, but hate to leave hubby high and dry. 

I have a 2 year degree in accounting, but I'm so sick of using it I could scream (debit/credits, etc). I'd rather just go behind a parts counter at a parts store. That's my favorite part of this job, getting him the right part.


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm an assistant professor at a community college. I teach x-ray. I enjoy every moment I can get out there! Haven't had any luck yet, but the rut is just beginning. I can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am in tech support for a library automation company for a company local to Huntsville, AL... Which pretty much means I get bored and play games online. LOL But it is a pretty sweet job though!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello All! 
I am a teacher. I teach 8th grade reading/Language Arts in East Chicago, Indiana. This is my first year as a teacher, and I love it. I talk to my students all the time about my hunting adventures, and even show them pictures. It is in an urban area, so it is something that they love to hear about. 
Before I became a teacher, I was a detention officer at a juvenile detention center. It was a full lockdown facility. My detention center was on the show Juvies on MTV, and also on Lockdown on MSNBC. I love working with children, espically the tough ones! :smile:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! It is cool to see what every one does in their off time!! ;o)

I work for a health insurance company. I credential practitioners & hospitals before they can be added to our network. Make sure they have all the right info!! 
It is interesting...Just lots of paperwork!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Am! 

I'm a Technologies Integration Manager for a financial services institution. I help re-design systems and processes and write requirements for the business, translating them for the developers. I also train the company on system(s) and system enhancements.


----------



## Pumpkins (Nov 12, 2009)

I take care of my one year old son, my 3 year old Lhasachon dog, and my husband when he is home from work.


----------



## harpin hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome thread!

I am a homeschool teacher of a 4th grade boy (he is however in a much higher grade in science as he is studying Physics and Chemistry this year) and housewife.....I also braintan our hides myself and will start making clothing and accessories out of it. We also have 2 high strung Huskies.

Its been great seeing a bit into everyone's every day lives!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

irefuse said:


> Hey Am!
> 
> I'm a Technologies Integration Manager for a financial services institution. I help re-design systems and processes and write requirements for the business, translating them for the developers. I also train the company on system(s) and system enhancements.


That sounds awesome!:thumbs_up


----------

